# كيف يتم تسعير أعمال التكييف ( للمقاولين )



## magdygamal_8 (10 أغسطس 2009)

كيف يتم معرفة تقدير أسعار المناقصات وخاصة حساب العماله الفنية ومعدلات كل عامل في مجاله 
مثلا 
عند تركيب الدكت كيف يتم تقدير العماله المطلوبه وإنتاجيتها وكذلك تركيب بايبات الماء البارد وتركيب الماكينات
هل يوجد كتاب أو أي شيء يشرح هذا المجال


----------



## وسيم اللامي (10 أغسطس 2009)

يوجد كتاب خاص بدائرة الاشغال والبليديات التابعة لابوظبي يوجد فية اسعار كل مايخص التكييف واسعار العمالة كل حسب اختصاصة


----------



## toktok66 (10 أغسطس 2009)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> كيف يتم معرفة تقدير أسعار المناقصات وخاصة حساب العماله الفنية ومعدلات كل عامل في مجاله
> مثلا
> عند تركيب الدكت كيف يتم تقدير العماله المطلوبه وإنتاجيتها وكذلك تركيب بايبات الماء البارد وتركيب الماكينات
> هل يوجد كتاب أو أي شيء يشرح هذا المجال


 

تقدير المناقصات يكون كالتالي:
حصر الكميات ومعرفه سعر كل جزء من المصدر التابع له(مصنع-وكيل-استيراد من الخارج----
+اضافه نسبه ربحيه تجاريه لكل جزء تم توريده+ ثم اضافه مصاريف النقل و المعاملات الحكوميه والتخليصات +واضافه الضرائب واضافه المعاملات الاداريه للشركه +واضافه نسبه الربح المفروضه للشركه وفي المناقصه يكون نسبه الربح ونسبه الربح التجاريه للتوريد هي مفتاح التنازل في الاسعار


الدكت يتم تقديره -بالمقطوعيه -
يعني يكون شامل الصاج بتركيبه وعزله وتعليقه ويحسب بالطن شامل عزله وتصنيعه وتعليقه

اسعار العماله:
اما تكون (بالقطعه-بالمتر-باليوميه-وعنك اشكال كتير جدا ويكون الاتفاق على السعر حسب المعروض والمطلوب من هذا النوع من العماله ومدى ندرته في مدينتك-وهذا لايكون سوى بالخبره في السوق
وان لم يكن لديك خبره يمكنك اللجوء لمؤسسه تعد لك دراسه بالموضوع(دراسه جدوى)

او يكون عامل بمرتب شري ثابت
وهنا ايضا يخضع الوضع للاتفاق على المرتب فالمهندسين او الفنيين يأخذون مكانهم من حاجه السوق لهم -مثلا اكثر المهندسين مهندسين مدني ولكن مازال السوق يتهافت على المزيد منهم ويبتلع اي تخصص هندسي فالخبره في موضوع المرتبات او الاتفاق مع العمال على اجر يكون في عالمنا العربي يخضع لمقاييس خاصه

واي كتب لايمكنها ان توصف مجتمع اقتصاديا عشوائي الى حد كبير
-يكفي عدم ضمان حد ادنى للاجور في معظم الدول العربيه-



<LI class="g w0">*وستجد الموضوع في الكثير من الكتب والاكواد تحت عنوانCommessioning *


----------



## magdygamal_8 (11 أغسطس 2009)

وسيم اللامي قال:


> يوجد كتاب خاص بدائرة الاشغال والبليديات التابعة لابوظبي يوجد فية اسعار كل مايخص التكييف واسعار العمالة كل حسب اختصاصة


كيف يمكن الحصول عليه من البلدية ؟


----------



## وسيم اللامي (11 أغسطس 2009)

*تسعير العمالة*



magdygamal_8 قال:


> كيف يمكن الحصول عليه من البلدية ؟


 
تستطيع الحصول علية من اي شركة مقاولات في ابوظبي او من اي مهندس ميكانيك في دائرة الاشغال


----------



## toktok66 (12 أغسطس 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!
حتى الكتاب المذكور لايتم التعامل به نصيا وناك بعض البنود اللتي يركز عليها المقاولين لتقديرها المبالغ فيه مثل تركيب لامب نيون 10 دراهم!!!
وبالتالي يعمل مهندس الاشغال حسابه على ان المشروع كاملا يكون تقديره على اعلى سعر في جميع التطبيقات لان بعضها يغطي الاخر وبالتالي الموضوع لايكون محدد او محصور فمهندس الاشغال يحاول ان يجعل الموضوع في النهايه ان المشروع كله مقطوعيه على بعضها بغض النظر عن التفاصيل والا يكون الحل الوحيد الاوحد استعمال مواد وخامات سيئه ورخيصه حتى يكون في النهايه كسبان من المشروع
فهذا الكتاب ليس مقياسا على ان السعر للعماله يحدد حسب معامل واحد وانما اكثر من معامل لحل المعادله الصعبه والكثيره المعلومات الخاصه بكل منطقه ونوع التعليم فيها وانتشار الصناعه ومدى الحاجه لهذا العامل ومدى حاجه العامل ومدى خبره العامل واخطاء وعيوب وتعطيل العمل الناتجه عن العمال الغير جيد


----------



## toktok66 (12 أغسطس 2009)

ولكن اثناء العمل بالمشروع قد ترغب في جعل نظام حساب للمشروع حتى تستطيع ان تسعر المناقصه وبالتالي عليك ان تفرض قيم لتركيب كل شيئ مثلا :تركيب جهاز المكيف الاسبليت يكلف 100 مثلا جنيه مصري لماذا؟لان هذا السائد في السوق والمتوسط المتفق عليه بين التجار وان لم يتقابلوا والغسيل يكلف 15
و-و-و-و-و-و-و-و-و-و-و-و-و-و وكل هذه اسعار تكون من الخبره بالسوق او بدراسه جدوى لتدرس لك الوضع وتقيمه
يعني اكيد اي شخص وقع في ايده ورقه تحدد الارقام الفعليه والتفاصيل والزيادات واستطاع ان يحللها ويعرف نسبها
وهذه خبره ان تتعلم من خطأ الغير-ولتسهيل الفروض احسب ساعه العمال بكام وقدر وقت المحدد للانتهاء من العمل ومنها
ومنها تعرف اجر العامل في المشروع كاملا


----------



## mohamed mech (1 مايو 2010)

كتاب لتسعير الاعمال الميكانيكية
2007 
بالدولار​


----------



## الصانع (1 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
أرجو الإستفادة من الموضوع في الرابط التالي :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t170624.html

م. الصانع


----------



## eehaboo (12 يوليو 2010)

تسلم الايادي وشكرا


----------



## ناديا شعلان (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

مهندس mohamed mech 

المرفقات لا تعمل معى
و انا فى حاجة اليها ارجو انزالها مرة اخرى


----------



## mech_mahmoud (13 يوليو 2010)

اختي الكريمه المرفقات مزبوطه

لكن ما عليكي سوى وضع part 1+part2 في مجلد ثم بعد ذلك فكي الضغط


----------



## mech_mahmoud (13 يوليو 2010)

او بعد اذن الاخ mohamed 

هذا رابط بالكتاب
http://ifile.it/jp5mqx7/Mechanical_...al,_Piping_&amp;_Plumbing-Joseph_D_Amelio.rar


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (16 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## علي البصام (20 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد السيد غريب (22 نوفمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> ولكن اثناء العمل بالمشروع قد ترغب في جعل نظام حساب للمشروع حتى تستطيع ان تسعر المناقصه وبالتالي عليك ان تفرض قيم لتركيب كل شيئ مثلا :تركيب جهاز المكيف الاسبليت يكلف 100 مثلا جنيه مصري لماذا؟لان هذا السائد في السوق والمتوسط المتفق عليه بين التجار وان لم يتقابلوا والغسيل يكلف 15
> و-و-و-و-و-و-و-و-و-و-و-و-و-و وكل هذه اسعار تكون من الخبره بالسوق او بدراسه جدوى لتدرس لك الوضع وتقيمه
> يعني اكيد اي شخص وقع في ايده ورقه تحدد الارقام الفعليه والتفاصيل والزيادات واستطاع ان يحللها ويعرف نسبها
> وهذه خبره ان تتعلم من خطأ الغير-ولتسهيل الفروض احسب ساعه العمال بكام وقدر وقت المحدد للانتهاء من العمل ومنها
> ومنها تعرف اجر العامل في المشروع كاملا




اخى العزيز بالنسبه لتقيم الاعمال الميكانيكيه يرجع الى اكثر من نقطه وهى 
1 - اعمال التكييف المركذى يتم تقيمه بناء نوعيه الصاج المستدخم + قيمه التصنيع + العزل الخارجى + العزل الداخلى ويتم اضافه مبلغ الزوى الحديد لتحميله 
وبذلك تكون انتهيت من حساب المبلغ الكلى للمتر المربع 
تقوم بعمل زياره الى الموقع كى تستكشف هل العمل سوف يسير بشكل جيد ام يوجد به مشاكل من قبل الاعمال المدنيه على سبيل المثال الفتحات بالحوائط هل هى موجوده او سيتم فتحها فيما بعد لان بذلك كميت الاعمال التى ستنجذ ستكون ضئيله وسوف يتحدد عليها نوع ومهارت العمال والعدد المطلوب وبذلك تكون وضحت لك الرؤيه بعدد العمال والانتاجيه الفعليه لليوم الواحد 
على سبيل المثال اذا كان تكلفه العمال 1000 ريال يومى وسيتم تركين 100 متر دكت يومى وسعر المتر اجمالى 120 ريال يتم توزيع 1000 ريال على 100 متر ليكون سعر المتر اجمالى بتكلفه العمال 130 يتم اضافه الربح بنسبه من 20% الى 30% على العمال والله ولى التوفيق
( ابو ذياد )


----------



## أيهم الشامي (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير *​


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (14 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن علي (16 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## nofal (16 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ibrahim bsher (23 فبراير 2013)

شكر الك


----------



## princehema (22 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------

